# acer 7520g zeigt kein Bild



## acdc (2. November 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich besitze einen Acer Travelmate 7520g und habe gerade im Netz gesurft, alls plötzlich das Bild stockte, der Bildschirm schwarz wurde und danach war er still. Habe dann den Laptop wieder eingeschaltet, nur zeigte er mir kein Bild mehr an. Man kann anhand der hdd-Led erkennen, dass das System booted. Nichtmal eine externer Bildschirm zeigt ein Bild.

Nun habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zugelegt (die selbe die drin war) und probierte es erneut. Das Display zeigt jetzt noch immer kein Bild, aber ein externer Bildschirm funktioniert.

Jetzt frag ich mich, ist das Display kapputt oder ... Was könnte noch sein? Hatte jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem?

Danke für eure Antworten
acdc


----------



## thecroatien (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

hört sich stark nach dem Inverter für den internen Display an!
Scheinbar ist dir beim ersten mal die Graka und der Inverter kaputt gegangen...

Grüße


----------



## acdc (3. November 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Kann ich irgendwie testen oder messen, ob dieser kaputt ist, ohne einen Neuen zu kaufen?

acdc


----------



## thecroatien (3. November 2010)

Hi,

also ob man das genau testen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber mittlerweile geht das Bild über einen externen Monitor ja?
Also Intern nicht... Dasheißt Inverter oder Display Panel...aber Display Panels gehen von alleine nicht wirklich kaputt.


----------



## acdc (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

ja, mit einem externen Bildschirm funktionierts. Naja, dann muss ich mir wohl einen Inverter besorgen - hoffe, dass ich einen auf ebay finde.

Danke für die Hilfe
acdc


----------



## Freak2011 (3. November 2010)

schwiiiieeerig solch eine geschichte, wenn der COnnector also das Panel defekt ist (sitzt ja meist fest auf dem Mainboad) dann kannste das knicken!!  sprich neues Board... oder mit glück Display wechsel


----------



## thecroatien (3. November 2010)

@ Freak

Die Grafikkarte scheint ja wechselbar zusein, somit sollte der inverter auch wechselbar sein. Hängt meines wissens nach i-wo zum Notebook Ende hin, eben zwischen Mobo und Panel. Panel selber würde ich erstmal nicht wechseln, die sind meistens einfach nur teuer...


----------



## acdc (16. November 2010)

Hallo!
Also, ich hab jetzt den Inverter getauscht und das wars auch nicht. Ich denke ich werde die Einzelteile verscherbeln, vielleicht kann jemand anders diese Sachen gebrauchen. 

acdc


----------



## -Andy- (23. November 2010)

ich habe beim ACER aspire 5920 fast gleiche problem:
bei start schwarze bildschirm (überhaupt kein reaktion) am zweitem bildschirm auch nichts nun wenn ich gra.kart.raus genomen habe der bildschir hat geleuchtet,
also denk ich das nur an der Graphikkarte liegt das Problem.
acdc was für graphikkarte hast du?


----------



## Dan23 (23. November 2010)

Holt euch ne ATI Radeon mobile 4650/70 oder ne 3650 in der Bucht oder bei MXM Upgrade Home Page.
Die haben ein eigenes BIOS auf der MXM II Platine und dann ist es egal was mit dem Mobo-BIOS ist da diese Grakas das Mobo-BIOS ignorieren. Habe bei einem Nexoc E619 die 8600 GT M gegen eine Radeon mobile 3650 ausgetauscht und hat wunderbar funktioniert!
Bei mxm-ugragde gibt es sogar für diese Acer Modelle eine genaue Anleitung und die ATIs sind in 55 nm-Prozess hergestellt und verbrauchen damit weniger Strom und weniger Hitzeentwicklung.
Die Treiber dann einfach selber modden oder einen fertig gemoddeten Treiber runterladen.
Ansonsten installiert Win7 z.B. automatisch bzw. holt über Windows Update einen etwas neueren der allerdings von September 2009 ist.


----------

